# Nintendogs and 'Nintencats' confirmed for 3DS



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

They just confirmed Nintendogs for the 3DS, and they're adding cats into the mix. 

Discuss. 

I'll edit with screenshots later if I can.

Muffedit: So it's called "Nintendogs + Cats". I'd change the topic title but for some reason it's not letting me...







<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendogs Images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

no thanks, first nintendogs was enough... maybe...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Kitties?

Yes.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Kitties?
> 
> Yes.


Go save a real one


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

They're adding face detection. Konno says there's a camera on the inside which shows the players face to the dog in the game, in addition to the touch screen and talking.

Muffedit: They also said if the owner tilts their head, the puppy will tilt their head in response. xD


----------



## Sarah (Jun 15, 2010)

Cats. <3

Yes please.


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

ogawd

I got the first one xD

I lost all my DS games though.

It wasn't bad but I didn't exactly get complimented on it...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Twenty bucks says I may just end up picking this up. :S


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

If you tilt your head your puppy will follow your movements.  stuff like that


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a real one.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Twenty bucks says I may just end up picking this up. :S


Don't go wasting money it's gonna be a wallet buster. With this kind of launch at least.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Why can't it just be like pandas? <3

Cats>Dogs

But I have a slight allergy to furry animals... :/


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

Updated first post with images, etc.


----------



## Wish (Jun 15, 2010)

Hrm.
I like dogs more.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Why can't it just be like pandas? <3
> 
> Cats>Dogs
> 
> But I have a slight allergy to furry animals... :/


Woah there, its more like

Cats = Dogs

They are equal.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Kitties?
> 
> Yes.


We all know Cats are better


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd get cats if I got one, but I won't.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

Im getting one For Paper mario


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would think cats and dogs would be in the same game.

Since I love both cats and dogs equally (though I hate how much cats shed =/) I would love to have both running around in my virtual house.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

what value will the cats have


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love cats, I have 3! And based on this, I don't see what all we'll be able to do with cats. They kind of keep to themselves, you don't really walk them or play frisbee with them, any ideas what the cats would be like in the game?


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

I am going to need like $1,000,000 to afford all this stuff. But I will save up heaps of money.


----------



## Joe (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay =D


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 16, 2010)

They better put the Staffordshire Bull Terrier on it, I wanna virtual version of my dog!


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 16, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> They better put the Staffordshire Bull Terrier on it, I wanna virtual version of my dog!


omg i had a staffordshire bull terrier! it was the best dog i ever had!

anyway il be probably getting the 3ds, this, animal crossing and mario kart for it


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks interesting. Haven't bought a Nintendogs game before. Maybe I buy this.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 16, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my little Staffie, Max!

But I'm gonna get this and Animal Crossing, I'll trade in my DS Lite for the cash to go towards it.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 17, 2010)

Aww.... they look even cuter than ever!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Honestly, before I had a dog I bought this game, now I don't feel the need...


----------



## Wish (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>


I lol'd.
@Thread: The game gets really boring fast. :C


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

did anyone else notice that on the bottom screen it had the puppies name, but not the cats??


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

Might get this...

The first one pissed me off so much that I sold it so....


----------



## Anna (Jun 20, 2010)

This makes me want to buy it more


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 20, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> what value will the cats have


They won't kill you


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe you will have two houses one for cats and one for dogs cause if their both in the same house they would fight or something...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, not to point out the obvious or anything, but Nintendo kinda announced that when they previewed the 3DS. They showed it on the giant screen.


----------



## Wish (Jun 20, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Maybe you will have two houses one for cats and one for dogs cause if their both in the same house they would fight or something...


But in the 5th picture, they're both in the same house.


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

lame.


----------



## muffun (Jun 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey, not to point out the obvious or anything, but Nintendo kinda announced that when they previewed the 3DS. They showed it on the giant screen.


And?

I just made a topic featuring it, and for discussion of the future games.


----------

